# OOPS!!



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Good thing I looked at the calendar. I just realized that the Omaha meeting of the "Knitting With the Slightly Unraveled" group is tomorrow, June 22, not the 29th as I thought!

So, if you are going to be in the Omaha NE area, join us at my house at 7:00 P.M. Bring your own project .

As an added feature we will have a guest speaker. Topic: "How to Read a Calendar"....for Dummies.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

HAHAHAHA!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Sounds like a fun evening.


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

That could have been a bit of a shock for you! Whew! Just as well you noticed.


----------



## motormom (Nov 16, 2013)

Love it! 

How often do you meet? My husband has family in that area and sometimes we go up for a visit.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

motormom said:


> Love it!
> 
> How often do you meet? My husband has family in that area and sometimes we go up for a visit.


7:00 on the fourth Monday of each month at my house. We would love to have you join us!

The group has been together 3 years!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

I can't wait to hear the guest speaker. Ahahahahaha!


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I can't wait to hear the guest speaker. Ahahahahaha!


Smarty pants! There won't be time for the guest speaker now that I know you'll be here!


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

I would love to attend the meeting if it weren't such a long drive. I think your meeting's topic would be most beneficial to me. Last Fall, I drove out to the airport to pick up a friend. She never showed. I waited an hour for the next plane, no show. I drove to the hotel where she was booked and they did not show her booked until the next night. I went home, checked for the next flight and drove back out to the airport, noticing a flashing sign mentioning ramp closings on the highway on Friday, the 16th. It was not until then that I realized Thursday was not the 16th. Oh and did I mention, I changed the dinner reservations we had twice because of the planes she never booked. Yes, I calendar reading...cause and effect.


----------



## MJRITCHEY (Jan 22, 2011)

Ann DeGray said:


> Good thing I looked at the calendar. I just realized that the Omaha meeting of the "Knitting With the Slightly Unraveled" group is tomorrow, June 22, not the 29th as I thought!
> 
> So, if you are going to be in the Omaha NE area, join us at my house at 7:00 P.M. Bring your own project .
> 
> As an added feature we will have a guest speaker. Topic: "How to Read a Calendar"....for Dummies.


I can certainly relate to this. Last Friday, I went to a birthday party for a very dear friend. The party was at a mutual friend's house and as it turns out, the party is this coming Friday. I refer to this situation as a "party of 2." I fully anticipate getting a lot of flack for not knowing how to read a calendar; so I'm going to be the guest speaker and will use the same subject matter as this person will.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

I'm glad to discover I am not the only one!


----------



## grannyfabulous4 (Apr 3, 2012)

Well, Ann, guess it is a good thing you have "reservations" at the "Home"!! LOL ( I can say that since I won't be there tonight!) Love ya and hate to miss it, but company might not appreciate it if they got here and I was gone.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

grannyfabulous4 said:


> Well, Ann, guess it is a good thing you have "reservations" at the "Home"!! LOL ( I can say that since I won't be there tonight!) Love ya and hate to miss it, but company might not appreciate it if they got here and I was gone.


Yeah, you should see the " Home"! It's beautiful! Our dear Ann will be living in the lap of luxury, as every good Queen should. :lol:


----------



## grannyfabulous4 (Apr 3, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Yeah, you should see the " Home"! It's beautiful! Our dear Ann will be living in the lap of luxury, as every good Queen should. :lol:


I have been there and,yes it is a nice facility.


----------

